# Polytune



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i didn't notice a thread for this yet. it's a tuning pedal that tunes all your strings at once - as in, strum all your strings open and it'll show you which strings are flat/sharp. pretty cool. and it looks like it'll have a $100-150 price tag. AND it's true bypass!

http://www.gearwire.com/tcelectronic-polytune.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEjo5QbZE5o

pretty neat. one site i saw also mentions that boss is releasing a tu-3 which will be more accurate than the tu-2.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I want one!!!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*I really want to check one of these out...*

Besides the ability to tune similtaneously, it alaos has an automatic display brightness that is claimed to be visible in bright sunlight. IMHO this is what rendered my BOSS TU-2 virtually useless in outdoor gigs.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

The TU-3 also has a high-power mode. We've got them in at my store. At $139, they're a little expensive for what I feel they are, but they ARE very practical--definitely expect to see a lot of TU-2's available used in the next few months as people try to upgrade.

What an age to be alive. "Gotta get the latest tuner pedal; they just released an upgrade."

Edit: But the Polytune looks wicked. I'm thinking of upgrading MY tuner pedal to one.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

When are the Polytunes available in Canada?


----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I heard they were shipping March-ish, maybe late Feb. Looks really cool.lofu


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

tonydawe said:


> i didn't notice a thread for this yet. it's a tuning pedal that tunes all your strings at once - as in, strum all your strings open and it'll show you which strings are flat/sharp. pretty cool. and it looks like it'll have a $100-150 price tag. AND it's true bypass!
> 
> http://www.gearwire.com/tcelectronic-polytune.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEjo5QbZE5o
> ...



There is a thread for this  sometime in the last couple weeks. Its a wild idea that's for sure  at the very least it could help instructors teaching students to tune I would think


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It's a good idea, but I think it's kind of a gimick. You can't turn all your tuners at one time anyway..


Whatever happened to tuning by ear..?


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

L&M has them for $120 on the website

If I buy tuner I think this will be the one I'd get


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I still tune by ear but on stage its frowned upon


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

DMac604 said:


> L&M has them for $120 on the website
> 
> If I buy tuner I think this will be the one I'd get


They don't have them in stock yet, but i did ask Shane (L&M Calgary) to order me one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Grin said:


> I still tune by ear but on stage its frowned upon


Ya exactly. And tough to do sometimes given the conditions. 

I don't really use pedals at all, and even I consider a pedal tuner a must.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> It's a good idea, but I think it's kind of a gimick. You can't turn all your tuners at one time anyway..
> Whatever happened to tuning by ear..?



...for anyone fortunate enought to be blessed with perfect or near perfect pitch, tuning by ear is a wonderful luxury. if you are so fortunate, congratulations. not all of us are, and we get a little "impatient" when someone suggests that "real men tune by ear", or some such nonsense. in any case, as i told the last dude who suggested something like that: "my friend, if i was playing guitar in your band, trust me, you would INSIST that i use a tuner."

-dh


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Its not just a gift to do so.. you can learn to tune by ear. There are 12 notes in existence, it is possible to learn them and know them just the same as finding what key someone is playing in. Or even learning a song and knowing if your playing it sharp or flat. I would tune my bass to System Of a Downs song Spiders, and at 15 I thought that was standard tuning. I now know and use Drop C for my original tunes and i can tune by ear because of such an error. Anyone with a floyd rose will definitely benefit from the polytune.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

david henman said:


> "my friend, if i was playing guitar in your band, trust me, you would INSIST that i use a tuner."
> 
> -dh


good one!

I spent many years tuning by ear. Now I don't have to, I want a fast, accurate and quiet check of my tuning. I sometimes switch between organ and guitar. I can pick up my guitar and check the tuning (eg) while the bass player has already started the intro to the next song. I don't expect the band, or the audience, to wait while I tune up.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

The Grin said:


> Its not just a gift to do so.. you can learn to tune by ear.


...i believe you, brother. but i am seriously tone deaf, and not sure it would be worth the time and energy i would need to devote to it, and even less sure that i could trust my ears at the end of it.

-dh


----------



## Eric1623 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like a real cool pedal tuner, I would want to see it work before I would bring one home.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Grin said:


> Its not just a gift to do so.. you can learn to tune by ear. There are 12 notes in existence, it is possible to learn them and know them just the same as finding what key someone is playing in. Or even learning a song and knowing if your playing it sharp or flat. I would tune my bass to System Of a Downs song Spiders, and at 15 I thought that was standard tuning. I now know and use Drop C for my original tunes and i can tune by ear because of such an error. Anyone with a floyd rose will definitely benefit from the polytune.


Again though, on stage in front of a crowd isn't always the place to be doing it. People in the crowd don't want to hear it, and if it's a loud enough room you can't always hear yourself tuning. I never use a tuner when I am practicing etc. but I consider them mandatory when on stage not just for my sake, but for the sake of the crowd and my band members.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Well he said


Xanadu said:


> Whatever happened to tuning by ear..?


 Then I said..


The Grin said:


> I still tune by ear but on stage its frowned upon


 And then he said "thats what she said..."


----------

